# SSL einrichten



## Benzol (17. Dezember 2004)

Guten morgen!
Ich soll für meine Firma den vorhandenen, im Intranet exestierenden Win2k3 Server mit IIS 6, Active Directory und WSS+SPS2003 jetzt über eine sicher Verbindung erreichbar machen. 
Ich habe mich jetzt durch einige Berichte gelelesen... die mich aber mitunter mehr verwirrt haben als aufgeklärt  
Vorerst soll der Server noch nicht von Internet aus erreichbar sein.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, welche Reihenfolge muss ich beachten? Brauche ich zwingend ein Zertifikat? Muss ich das von Zertifizierungsstellen anfertigen lassen oder kann ich das auch selber erstellen, und wenn ja, wie erreiche ich soetwas?
Für baldige Hilfe wäre ich sehr Dankbar, da der Server sehr bald darüber laufen soll.
MfG Benzol


----------



## JohannesR (17. Dezember 2004)

Naja, du solltest deine Zertifikate schon signieren lassen, das kannst du selber machen, oder machen lassen. Selber machen ist umsonst, dafuer nicht so ganz sicher (M-i-t-M-Attacken). Zertifikate, die z.B. von Thawte signiert sind, garantieren in einem gewissen Masz, dass man mit der richtigen Gegenstelle kommuniziert.
Leider kann ich dir nicht helfen, wie man ein Cert unter Win32 erstellt, da ich aus dem anderen Lager komme... ;-]


----------



## Benzol (17. Dezember 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... da ich aus dem anderen Lager komme... ;-]


Ihhh   
Ne im ernst, habe nochmal mit Chef gesprochen.. er meint er würde Zertifakte bekommen.. woher die nun sind, weis ich nicht.

Aber hier, du kennst dich dann sicher gut mit Linux aus, gelle?
Soll nämlich eine Datensicherung per rsync realisieren, und vieleicht hast du das ja schonmal gemacht. Der Daemon soll zwar auf einem Netwareserver laufen, aber die Konfigurationsschritte scheinen ja nahliegend die gleichen zu sein. Es würde mir schon reichen, wenn ich wüsste, was ich da alles einstellen muss


----------

